# Programas para simplificar funciones del algebra de boole



## isvillar

Busco un programa para simplificar funciones del algebra de boole, me dijieron que existia un programa llamado Karma, lo busque en internet pero el link esta con problemas.

Si uds, supieran de este programa u otro para el caso que les mencione anteriormente se lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## Eduardo

Karma o Karnaugh ?


----------



## CHUPETE

holas a todo el foro, nose si habra algun programa o software que ayude a simplificar funciones boolenas de mas 5 variables,muchas gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## reyvilla

nunca lo he probado pero tiene un manual en español se ve muy bueno pruebalo y me avisas...saludos


----------



## Scooter

Para funciones grandes yo pondría una memoria y no simplificaría nada. Como te equivoques en un bit o lo quieras cambiar después te va a resultar complicadisimo.


----------



## CHUPETE

gracias por el programa reyvilla, esta bueno para comenzar con esto de la electronica digital para comprobar ejercicios.
muchas gracias por tu consejo scooter pero recien estoy empezando en esto y solo keria el programa para comprobar los ejercicios que dejan los profes que son de 4 variables alo mucho kreo.


----------



## Scooter

Puedes probar por Karnaugh que es mas rápido en muchos casos.


----------



## joecarl

Muy interesante, buen aporte


----------



## ElTallercito

Que buena onda, te felicito por el esfuerzo y trabajo!!!!


----------



## earroyog

Hola, no es lo que pides pero igual te puede servir, el multisim te hace las funciones booleanas a partir de la tabla de verdad y te lo implementa en circuito, eso si variable por variable, ojala te sirva de algo.


----------



## soerok

Buenas...
Hoy vengo con una duda: Recién empiezo a conocer los sistemas digitales y estoy viendo la simplificación de circuitos mediante mapas de Karnaugh y álgebra de Boole, el procedimiento para resolverlos mediante mapas de karnaugh ya lo conozco, pero con álgebra Booleana no puedo entender del todo bien como resolverlos.
En la siguiente función: A'BC + AB'C + ABC' + ABC
Resolviéndolo mediante mapas K. me quedo  BC + AC + AB
Pero con álgebra de Boole: Con la ley Distributiva tomo el factor #1 y #4 y formo lo siguiente: BC(A + A') y como A + A' = 1, entonces: BC + AB'C + ABC', después tomo los últimos 2 factores y con la ley Distributiva queda: A(B'C + BC'), entonces: BC + A(B'C + BC')...
Después ahí me atore, Es correcto lo que hice ? o tengo algún error, y si me pudieran ayudar a resolverlo y explicarlo les agradecería mucho


----------



## Eduardo

soerok dijo:
			
		

> En la siguiente función: A'BC + AB'C + ABC' + ABC
> Resolviéndolo mediante mapas K. me quedo  BC + AC + AB
> Pero con álgebra de Boole: Con la ley Distributiva tomo el factor #1 y #4 y formo lo siguiente: BC(A + A') y como A + A' = 1, entonces: BC + AB'C + ABC', después tomo los últimos 2 factores y con la ley Distributiva queda: A(B'C + BC'), entonces: BC + A(B'C + BC')...


Es que simplificar usando álgebra de Boole no es tan sencillo y "visible" como con un Karnaugh.
Tenés que usar "trucos" que en el álgebra convencional no aplicás y tener un poco de olfato.

En este caso, el motivo que no puedas seguir adelante es porque simplificaste dos términos adyacentes y los que te quedan tienen distancia (de Hamming) 2 ==> no podés hacer nada entre ellos.

La clave del éxito te la sugiere el Karnaugh que habías hecho, donde se "ve" que el término ABC es común a las tres regiones ==> Lo que tenés que aplicar es que: 
ABC = ABC + ABC + ABC ​ Entonces:
A'BC + AB'C + ABC' + ABC = A'BC + AB'C + ABC' + ABC + ABC + ABC
= (A'BC + ABC) + (AB'C + ABC) + (ABC' + ABC) = BC + AC + AB​


----------



## soerok

Ooooh... 
De que gran duda me sacaste, osea que el termino ABC es un factor común de los otros 3 términos y aplicaste la Ley Distributiva en los 3 casos.
Muchas Gracias Eduardo! Bueno... ya veo que la simplificación por este método requiere de ser muy observador y conocer bien los teoremas de Boole, bueno creo que con la practica se hace al maestro y algún día seré como tu  o eso espero


----------



## fuijin11

Gran aporte! Muchas gracias

Me será útil para aliviarme el trabajo con las tablas ahora que empiezo con la electrónica digital


----------



## D@rkbytes

Esta es la página oficial desde donde se puede descargar gratuitamente y libre de virus.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/boole-deusto/


----------



## engelbertriro

algun programa de simplificacion de ecuaciones booleanas  a lo maximo urgente nesesito simpificar .....
( el problema es  de  un diceño de  0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,a,b,c,d,e,f,g en un display de 7segmentos con compuertas logicas  ) ...


----------



## jcristhian_1

buscate el Boole-Deusto, o haz el diseño a manos y aprendes mas.


----------



## Scooter

Lo normal es no simplificar y programar una pal, gal, memoria... eso de simplificar es muy del siglo XX


----------



## fdesergio

Bajate el Logic Friday, es gratis y muy bueno!


----------

